# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Bán máy dán cạnh tự động giá tốt nhất tại tphcm

## maydancanhqd

Với uy tín trong ngành máy chế biến gỗ, Quốc Duy – đơn vị bán máy dán cạnh tự động giá tốt nhất tại tphcm cam kết sẽ đem lại cho quý khách các dòng máy chất lượng tốt nhất với mức giá phù hợp.
Nếu chất lượng máy là nỗi lo của bạn? Hay bạn cần tìm 1 địa chỉ uy tín hợp tác lâu dài?
Thì khi đến với Quốc Duy những nỗi lo ngại trên sẽ không còn nữa. Chúng tôi là đại lý phân phối chính thức của nhiều hãng uy tín như: Pade - Ý, Altendorf – Đức và Woodwise, Taichan, Waipu, Joway, – Đài Loan…, Và với 12 năm kinh nghiệm chuyên cung cấp các dòng máy chế biến gỗ, cam kết sẽ đem lại cho quý khách các dòng máy chất lượng tốt nhất với mức giá phù hợp
Ưu điểm chung:
Giá thành tốt và độ bền cao
Dễ dàng vận hành, điều chỉnh
Không còn phụ thuộc nhiều vào tay nghề nhân công.
1 số hình ảnh của máy dán cạnh tự động:

*Máy Dán Cạnh Thẳng Tự Động*Xuất xứ: Đài Loan
Tinh trạng máy: Máy mới 100%
Model : FIRMMAX 4-2
+ Chiều dày dán lớn nhất: 8~40mm
+ Chiều dày nẹp: 0.2~3mm
+ Chiều rộng ngắn nhất của sản phẩm: 60mm
+ Chiều dài ngắn nhất dán được: 100mm
+ Khí nén yêu cầu: 6 bar
+ Thời gian nấu keo: 5~6 phút
+ Tốc độ cố định: 10 mét/phút

*Máy Dán Và Xén Tự Động*Model: TEA-220 
Xuất xứ: Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ
Tinh trạng máy: Máy mới 100%
+ Điện thế: 380 V – 50/60 Hz
+ Dòng điện: 12A
+ Độ dày nẹp: Melamin : 0,4 mm , PVC : 1-3 mm
+ Độ dày phôi: 10 – 42 mm
+ Tốc độ xén: 8m/phút
+ Tốc độ dán: 2 – 5m/phút

Không chỉ đảm bảo chất lượng, giá tốt, mà khách hàng còn được hưởng các chế độ bảo hành, hậu mãi hấp dẫn nhất thị trường. Hãy cùng xem thêm các sản phẩm khác của chúng tôi tại:
*Công ty TNHH TMDVSX Quốc Duy
*
Tel: 08 7309 5276 - Mobile: 0903 600 113 – Mr. Thuận
Website: quocduy.com.vn
Địa chỉ: 11/19 Nguyễn Oanh, phường 10, quận Gò Vấp, TPHCM
Uy Tín bởi Chất Lượng!
Keyword: ban may dan canh tu dong gia tot nhat tai tphcm,may dan canh ban tu dong, may dan canh nghieng,

----------

